# Need more pee



## Charlietuna (Jul 20, 2011)

Went on vacation & only took 1/2 gallon. Boy, that was dumb, it was gone in 2 days. The heat, setting by the pool, the beach. My beer doesn't taste right, my merlot doesn't taste right, I want my Skeeter pee. 

Wow, that stuff is perfect for a hot day of laying around the beach & pool.

Brian


----------



## Putterrr (Jul 21, 2011)

Yesterday I spent an hour and a half pushing a mower around my lawn. Didn't bother me a bit as I knew I had a few cold Skeeter's waiting for me when I was done.

Bring on the heat baby

Putterrr


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 22, 2011)

We're just coming out of that "heat bubble" moving across the country. Here's what we did to survive.


----------



## Truebrew (Jul 22, 2011)

Nice, Lon! One day I'll get brave enough to try making this culinary delight.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 23, 2011)

Susan I think this would be a great one for you guys in AK due to lack of some of the other fruits. I believe Troy who also lives in North Pole use to make it.


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 24, 2011)

It's soooo easy.... and soooo good!

Debbie


----------



## Truebrew (Jul 24, 2011)

See, now my mouth is watering like Pavlov's dog! Too much to try making and too little equipment!!

About how long does it take to make from beginning to drinking?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 24, 2011)

If you start it with a good active slurry, it can go very quick. I've had batches in bottles in as little as 3 weeks. BUT, because, unlike a kit which is made to exacting standards, the time can vary based on the ingredients and methods you use.


----------



## Truebrew (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks, Lon. Sounds like I need to get a wine started now so I can start a Pee! Looks like I'll be off to the store in the next couple of days for ingredients.


----------

